
Ask HN: Will there always be competing standards? - peterhadlaw
I feel like so much time and effort is split amongst developers (and productivity in general). How do we as a group, with <i>relatively</i> similar goals consolidate and progress more rapidly, together. I.e. how do we make sure this [0] doesn&#x27;t happen.<p>0: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;927&#x2F;
======
laarc
I take the opposite view: it's wonderful that it happens. Most professions
have very few choices regarding tools. Having hundreds or even thousands of
options is simply delightful.

------
wmf
It will keep happening unless someone finds a way to change human nature.

